# IBANEZ 8 string iron label EIR8 2013



## Mr GriND (Jan 2, 2013)

IBANEZ 8 string iron label EIR8 ? 2013 13 new Ibanez electric guitars under £1000 that we can't wait to play | MusicRadar Any news ? EMG 808 ONLY IN BLACK WITH WIZARD NECK ?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 2, 2013)

The only Ibanez I see there is the RG8 that's already out.

EDIT: I see what you're looking at now. Looks interesting.


----------



## theo (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a look at the thread titled Ibanez 2013.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 2, 2013)

I still can't find it... I see a 12-string, the RG8, chambered-bodies & the beautiful green/black UV 7-string. Where's this phantom 8-string with 808's?

:smile:


----------



## Curt (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the dimarzio equipped 7 string in the iron label run.


----------



## kris_jammage (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking forward to the 7 and 8 String myself. They seem to be priced fair enough.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 2, 2013)

"The new Iron Label series features six, seven and eight-string models equipped with Wizard necks DiMarzio pickups (six and seven-strings) and EMG808 (eight string model, in Black only) and Iron Pewter finish. Each model also comes with a kill switch fitted ... " 13 new Ibanez electric guitars under £1000 that we can't wait to play | MusicRadar


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 2, 2013)

I know this threads about the Iron label 8, but am i the only one at all excited about the RG550-XH?


----------



## celticelk (Jan 2, 2013)

Yawn. This seems like only a marginal difference from the 2228 to me. Another damn black superstrat.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm guessing they're aimed at those that want Ibbys, but don't want to have to buy one and spend more on swapping the pickups out, which is a good move.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 2, 2013)

Didn't anyone else notice that there was a green dot UV in there?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 2, 2013)

Whoa sounds awesome...can't wait for those the Iron Label series


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 2, 2013)

Ibanez 2013


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 3, 2013)

find RGIR28FE AT 747, BINDING GIBRALTAR BRIDGE !!!! at Ibanez RGIR28FE 8 cordes, guitare électrique, noir à Gear4Music.com 
FOR THE PRICE OF RGA8 !!!
*Features and Specifications*

*Body & Bridge*


*Body: *Basswood
*Bridge: * Gibraltar Standard-8 Bridge
*Finish: *Black
 *Neck*


*Neck Material: * Maple/Walnut
*Neck Type: * 5 Piece Nitro Wizard-8
 *Pickups & Hardware*


*Pickups: * EMG 808 Pickups
*Hardware: * Chrome
*Killswitch: * Yes

GAS CRISIS !!!!!!!!!
new gear 2013 at Ibanez guitares à Gear4music.com

http://www.gear4music.fr/media/61094/600/preview.jpghttp://www.gear4music.fr/media/61094/600/preview.jpg


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 3, 2013)

and 
*Ibanez S8QM *

*Features and Specifications*

*Body & Bridge*


*Body: *Mahogany with Quilted Maple Top
*Bridge: * Gibraltar Standard-8 Bridge
*Scale Length: * 685.8mm
*Finish: *Transparent Red Burst
 *Neck*


*Neck Material: * Maple/Walnut
*Inlays: *Pearl Dot
*Neck Type: *5 Piece Wizard II-8
 *Pickups & Hardware*


*Pickups: *AH-8


Ibanez S8QM 8 cordes, guitare électrique, Transparent Red Burst à Gear4Music.com


kill me !!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

I think everyone lost interest once they saw the Gibralter. 

Looks like the Iron Label passives are going to be DiMarzio PAFs. Odd choice. 

But more 7-string and 8 string Sabers. Not bad.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 3, 2013)

hell to the yes for the 8-string Saber. Not sure how I feel about the RGIR28FE8 though, not sure if it was necessary to have a guitar inbetween the RGA8 and the RG2228. Perhaps they are phasing out the RGA8?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Shall we cue the Gibralter butthurt?


----------



## Galius (Jan 3, 2013)

Saber 8


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 3, 2013)

What's wrong with the bridge? Looks like a cool design to me though I've not had any experience with them.

That S series looks great too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

maliciousteve said:


> What's wrong with the bridge? Looks like a cool design to me though I've not had any experience with them.
> 
> That S series looks great too.



I've seen them geta lot of hate around here.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 3, 2013)

^ people complain about the corner on them being sharp but the ones iv played on have been super comfy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ people complain about the corner on them being sharp but the ones iv played on have been super comfy



I haven't tried one, so I wouldn't know. I' just waiting for people to complain about it since that seems to be the reaction towards them.


----------



## Stone Magnet (Jan 3, 2013)

I was going to buy an RG8 this week, instead I'm going to save a little more cash and go for one of these for the bridge. I personally love the Gibraltar series of bridges, it's cool to see a Standard 8, even cooler to see an S8 with one.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 3, 2013)

I got the 'Gibraltar' on my RGA7QM. Love it. 

But...loves the Edge III moar, on my RGA8. Maybe just fading out the Edge III for being to heavy or requiring too thick of screws? Cost cutting or quality performance.

Edit: Are matching headstocks beyond black, just not EVER a possibility? A white headstock or a red one, could add that little extra something, something.


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I haven't tried one, so I wouldn't know. I' just waiting for people to complain about it since that seems to be the reaction towards them.




I have a Gibraltar hardtail on my 7 string, and I love it. Of course, I tend to palm mute in between the two pickups more than on the bridge. You tend to get a more "Snappy" sound that way when you are tuned to B standard or lower, to drop A.

But if you tend to palm mute more on the bridge, I could see where it might be a little weird.

I was actually a little disappointed that it didnt come on my RG8. But Thats for aesthetic reasons only, because on my 8 string, I tend to palm mute towards the middle also.

It looks like these new 8's are the "in betweeners". If the RG8 is the basic model-no bells and whistles, and the 2228 prestige is the high-end-no upgrades needed, then these new models are somewhere in the middle?


----------



## GXPO (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm getting that S8. That's all. It's everything I want in an 8... I hope that's a 5 way switch.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 3, 2013)

GXPO said:


> I'm getting that S8. That's all. It's everything I want in an 8... I hope that's a 5 way switch.



Exactly what you said.
Hope D-activators will fit in the cavities, they look kind of wide, maybe its just the shape of the body.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

I noticed the same thing... They look as wide as soapbars.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm still waiting for that 48 fret 30" scale 8 string from Ibanez 

But seriously, if these new models are really what we can expect next year, great stuff!


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 3, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Exactly what you said.
> Hope D-activators will fit in the cavities, they look kind of wide, maybe its just the shape of the body.



I compared the pic to my RGA8 with D-Activators, and the size looks very alike. It's probably just the body shape fooling the eyes. My guess is the D-Activators are a drop in, which would be a good move on Ibanez's behalf.

I haven't played the Gibraltar but the S really aroused my interest. Ibanez is finally coming up with something different for 8's. Now, on the subject of black headstock...

EDIT: I took a closer look at the neck pickup on the S, and it does look quite wide compared to the fretboard as opposed to my RGA8.


----------



## XEN (Jan 3, 2013)

As a Steinberger player I wholly support the addition of a black 8 string with white binding to the lineup. And that S8... very yes.


----------



## Curt (Jan 3, 2013)

Saber 8!? If that comes in blue, or any color but red, I have a third guitar I will purchase this year. Even if it only comes in red, I may get one just to sand to natural (assuming that is a veneer and NOT a photo quilt.) and oil finish it.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 3, 2013)

Ibanez spec options such so hard. So glad I play EBMM now.


----------



## Curt (Jan 3, 2013)

TimSE said:


> Ibanez spec options such so hard. So glad I play EBMM now.


 EBMM makes great stuff, but you're comparing two totally different markets with that statement.
Now, if these were high end J Custom pieces... You may have a point.
EBMM is marketed to those in an income bracket of nearly twice that of these Ibanez offerings. There was a time I could drop 2450 or so on a guitar and still be fine, but ,I now live on my own. Hell, I have a lower income than I used to, and dropping even 1k on a guitar is stretching it most often. I know, preferences and all... But some of us can't justify the price increase that comes with high end gear.


----------



## MouseBBX (Jan 3, 2013)

Non black, passive pickups and a seemingly decent bridge on Ibanez 8 strings for under $1000? I think that can be called progress! 

I'm not in the market, but this will give the potential buyer a lot more options than the (whether you like it or not) stereotypical offerings that are available in that price category at the moment. Considering most players interested in making the step to 8 strings won't be looking for top-of-the-line expensive models intended for professional use. I believe there is an increasingly diverse audience looking towards ERG's, and the more options available, the better.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 3, 2013)

I think it's crazy that the RG8 IR costs about the same as the RGA8 while offering much better pickups and with the added binding a slightly fancier look as well. I want to try one at least, out of curiosity.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 3, 2013)

I kinda whish I wouldn't have entered this thread 
Fucking GAS overload


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the S8 a lot but...what's the point in putting passive pickups in it if they're soapbar sized?


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 3, 2013)

Experimorph said:


> I compared the pic to my RGA8 with D-Activators, and the size looks very alike. It's probably just the body shape fooling the eyes. My guess is the D-Activators are a drop in, which would be a good move on Ibanez's behalf.
> 
> I haven't played the Gibraltar but the S really aroused my interest. Ibanez is finally coming up with something different for 8's. Now, on the subject of black headstock...
> 
> EDIT: I took a closer look at the neck pickup on the S, and it does look quite wide compared to the fretboard as opposed to my RGA8.



Hmm, maybe best asking Ibby about it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 3, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I like the S8 a lot but...what's the point in putting passive pickups in it if they're soapbar sized?


Not sure if that is just a mockup flaw. As always, Ibanez are using mockups for their product images and we have seen flawed ones before. Like the white RGA8 with a white headstock when the first batch actually came with a black one or the first images of the RG8, which also looked a little off. I think it's the same case with that S8, or at least I would hope so.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 3, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I like the S8 a lot but...what's the point in putting passive pickups in it if they're soapbar sized?



So that if you want to replace them with actives, you don't have to route your brand-new figured top?


----------



## GXPO (Jan 3, 2013)

celticelk said:


> So that if you want to replace them with actives, you don't have to route your brand-new figured top?


 
But if you want usable passives you have to put up with the same shit you would have to otherwise... It doesn't make sense. The more I look at them the more I'm seeing it. 

Good thing BKP offer rewinds


----------



## GXPO (Jan 3, 2013)

shitsøn;3340963 said:


> Not sure if that is just a mockup flaw. As always, Ibanez are using mockups for their product images and we have seen flawed ones before. Like the white RGA8 with a white headstock when the first batch actually came with a black one or the first images of the RG8, which also looked a little off. I think it's the same case with that S8, or at least I would hope so.


 
That would make a lot more sense.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 3, 2013)

GXPO said:


> But if you want usable passives you have to put up with the same shit you would have to otherwise... It doesn't make sense. The more I look at them the more I'm seeing it.
> 
> Good thing BKP offer rewinds



I have emailed a distributor.
Lets see what they say about sizing


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 3, 2013)

WHY IS A MATCHING HEADSTOCK SUCH A DIFFICULT THING TO DO


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Jan 3, 2013)

That S8 really does it for me! 

I wish Ibanez would bring back the Maxxas, in 7 and 8's too.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 3, 2013)

I do want to try that S8 if "votre ramage se rapporte à votre plumage" is true


----------



## Arcanerain (Jan 3, 2013)

Khoi said:


> hell to the yes for the 8-string Saber. Not sure how I feel about the RGIR28FE8 though, not sure if it was necessary to have a guitar inbetween the RGA8 and the RG2228. Perhaps they are phasing out the RGA8?



Have the specs been released for these yet?


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 3, 2013)

Arcanerain said:


> Have the specs been released for these yet?



Ibanez S8QM 8-String Electric Guitar, Transparent Red Burst at Gear4Music.com

Ibanez RGIR28FE 8-String Electric Guitar, Black at Gear4Music.com

In English as well


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 3, 2013)

Someone help me out here. Will the Iron Label line be made in Indonesia or Japan?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 3, 2013)

The S8 is HAWT, and the RG8 with white binding looks AWESOME!

Also, yay for 8 string gibraltar bridge, looks better than the RG8 bridge!


----------



## Arcanerain (Jan 3, 2013)

The RGIR28FE looks quite good but the S8 looks amazing. I was interested to see if Ibanez were extending the scale length beyond 27" but it looks like they aren't. Schecter are releasing two 8's this year both with 28" scales. I'm not too sure what to go for at the moment


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 3, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> Someone help me out here. Will the Iron Label line be made in Indonesia or Japan?



Im pretty sure its Indonesia


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 3, 2013)

They're Indo. 

What I want to know is:

What the fuck is a nitro wizard neck and why does the RG but not the S come with one?


----------



## silentrage (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe it's nitrocellulose finish


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 3, 2013)

To be honest, I'll only buy the Saber 8 if they end up making it in black. Call me crazy, but I love black guitars. Maybe that's why I love Ibanez so much...


----------



## Xherion (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm excited about these iron label 8s. I've always kind of wanted an 8 string, but wanted a 27" with a string through body, no trem or locking system and something cheaper.

As much as I really want the S, I'm fearful that the route on the body cavity is like the other S series which means all the electronics are tight fitting. I own an S7320 and it was a nightmare to replace the electronics and manage to fit a 9V in there for actives. Being an active guy, I think I'm better off with the RG8 iron label. I'm also curious how the balance is, since the S bodies tend to be lighter than the RG. I'm afraid of the beefier neck causing neck dive.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jan 4, 2013)

3 things have made me smile:
1. RG2228MWH
2. RG2727FZ (which hopefully will make it to the USA) 
3. Tosin sig 

I am seriously underwhelmed by everything else I've seen so far.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Iron label? So is this the non premium treatment Indonesian made line? I get it! By having a new line of guitars that are less quality than the Premium line, it only makes the premium line look more high quality and justifies or gives an excuse for a premium price increase. 

How could they push the premium line as medium high end if its their low end line? This is has to be exactly why they created this Iron Label line. Typical Ibanez marketing strategy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> What the fuck is a nitro wizard neck and why does the RG but not the S come with one?



Wonder if it's a thinner Wizard neck... if so, holy shit.


----------



## GXPO (Jan 4, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Iron label? So is this the non premium treatment Indonesian made line? I get it! By having a new line of guitars that are less quality than the Premium line, it only makes the premium line look more high quality and justifies or gives an excuse for a premium price increase.
> 
> How could they push the premium line as medium high end if its their low end line? This is has to be exactly why they created this Iron Label line. Typical Ibanez marketing strategy.


 
Maybe... Or maybe they are just trying to label their lines by price point in a similar fashion to Schecter and LTD. Ibanez are giving us so much that we've wanted for so long and are being met with nothing but cynicism...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

GXPO said:


> Ibanez are giving us so much that we've wanted for so long and are being met with nothing but cynicism...



As I said, people will always complain. You can never please hardcore Ibanez fans.


----------



## imprinted (Jan 4, 2013)

Saber8?! Nom nom nom!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 4, 2013)

8-string S-model guitars. Tosins' signature. What's the chance of a S Prestige 8-string H-S-H? And would they commission new stock DiMarzio or.... Make an 8-string trem(Edge III-T) ?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 4, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Iron label? So is this the non premium treatment Indonesian made line? I get it! By having a new line of guitars that are less quality than the Premium line, it only makes the premium line look more high quality and justifies or gives an excuse for a premium price increase.
> 
> How could they push the premium line as medium high end if its their low end line? This is has to be exactly why they created this Iron Label line. Typical Ibanez marketing strategy.


I think it's pretty safe to say that the Iron Label line is going for Metal players 100%. The name indicates that an the guitars and their specs do to.

I don't see much room to complain here. After all, the stuff they're gonna offer in 2013 is looking to be much more extensive and we haven't seen a lot of the upcoming Prestige stuff yet.


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 4, 2013)

I tested the Gibraltar bridge on an RGD7421 today and, well... I won't be getting an eight string S!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 4, 2013)

Found this photo of it on Instagram. That Gibraltar looks redesigned with lower edges.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 4, 2013)

shitsøn;3342799 said:


> Found this photo of it on Instagram. That Gibraltar looks redesigned with lower edges.



Wonder what the extra toggle is for? 

The bridge just looks like a normal hardtail with extra metal coming out from the sides...this could be good.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 4, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Wonder what the extra toggle is for?


Killswitch, as far as I know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Guess they heard the complaints. 

Looks awesome, that axe.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2013)

For love of god, please let that not be another EQ dip.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Randy said:


> For love of god, please let that not be another EQ dip.





> The new Iron Label series features six, seven and eight-string models equipped with Wizard necks DiMarzio pickups (six and seven-strings) and EMG808 (eight string model, in Black only) and Iron Pewter finish. *Each model also comes with a kill switch fitted.*


----------



## Galius (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks good. I'm not a fan of chrome hardware but I guess it looks OK on that one. Now find us a pic of the S8


----------



## Cesarguitar (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm really excited, the new S8 looks amazing, can't wait to see the price...


----------



## Khoi (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think I'm really digging the quilted maple veneer on the S8 to be honest. Kind of wish it just came in a solid color. It wouldn't make me feel so bad about refinishing it


----------



## tommychains (Jan 6, 2013)

30 fret guitar?! UNDER 400 quid?

MINE!!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 6, 2013)

Khoi said:


> I don't think I'm really digging the quilted maple veneer on the S8 to be honest. Kind of wish it just came in a solid color. It wouldn't make me feel so bad about refinishing it



It is a veneer, go to town. It is worth very little, and well, quilts should all be solid coloured over anyway.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok I just went back and looked at the picture of the S8 again. Looking just at the body, does anyone else think "This looks like something Mayones would make" when they look at it?


----------



## jwade (Jan 6, 2013)

Nope. It looks like a regular Ibanez guitar to me.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 7, 2013)

shitsøn;3342799 said:


> Found this photo of it on Instagram. That Gibraltar looks redesigned with lower edges.



I'll take that with white EMGs, and a white knob/switch tip. Thanks.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 8, 2013)

Also found this on google image search:


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 8, 2013)

looks like they arent phasing out the rga8 quite yet. is this new or am i late to the party?

its the quilted maple one in gray burst

New Ibanez RGA8QMTGB 8 String Electric Solid Body Guitar Transparent Gray Burs | eBay


----------



## Khoi (Jan 8, 2013)

they've had quilted maple RGA8s for a while now, with passives too


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 8, 2013)

shitsøn;3349891 said:


> Also found this on google image search:


aw fuck...
Screw the RG8, this will be mine!

Anyone want my RGA8?


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...z-8s-medium-price-beautiful-2013-content.html !!!!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 8, 2013)

shitsøn;3349891 said:


> Also found this on google image search:


 
Again I wonder why the 8 has no neck and head binding like the other Iron Label models. Looks weird with only the body binding.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 8, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> Again I wonder why the 8 has no neck and head binding like the other Iron Label models. Looks weird with only the body binding.


Yeah, that bums me out a bit as well. I mean, it still looks cool with the body binding, but really... an all around binding would have made this so much cooler. I'm still tempted to try one. If it's good, it would be a great chance to try out an EMG808X and make the guitar a solid backup for my 2228A.


----------



## Xherion (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone want to guess on a release date and price? That Gear4Music link says Jan 17, but I highly doubt it, especially since that is a Euro site and Euros never get any Ibanez stuff first. 

My guess is $700-800 US. That would put it inline with LTD offerings with similar specs ($700 for the H308) and around the RGA8 ($800). I'm debating between getting this or an RG8 and throwing in another $200 for pickups. But if we're looking at $1000, it's not worth it considering you can get a used 2228 for around that.


----------



## Teh_Br00ts_Man (Jan 9, 2013)

shitsøn;3342799 said:


> Found this photo of it on Instagram. That Gibraltar looks redesigned with lower edges.



What instagram account is it on!?


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 9, 2013)

AND THAT ...
View attachment 29845


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 9, 2013)

Teh_Br00ts_Man said:


> What instagram account is it on!?


Some guitar store IIRC. It was the only one on it, though.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 9, 2013)

For everyone who is not liking the idea of the Gibraltar bridge on the S8, if you look closely, it looks like its the new low profile version as well like like Iron Label.  It just doesn't say so on the website specs.  To me anyway though it REALLY looks low-pro.


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 9, 2013)

So when do these come out? After NAMM?

I was just about to buy another rg8, for a backup stage guitar...but i would much rather pay a little more and get one of these.


----------



## 4of3 (Jan 10, 2013)

welsh_7stinger said:


> I know this threads about the Iron label 8, but am i the only one at all excited about the RG550-XH?


No !


----------



## DeKay (Jan 10, 2013)

Man goddamn screw getting an agile I want that eir rg8 one with the killswitch holy crap it's all I freaking need.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 11, 2013)

link for EU catalogue ! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/221568-ibanez-2013-a-48.html


----------



## Gregadethhh (Jan 13, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> 8-string S-model guitars. Tosins' signature. What's the chance of a S Prestige 8-string H-S-H? And would they commission new stock DiMarzio or.... Make an 8-string trem(Edge III-T) ?



The last thing Ibanez should do us reintroduce the Edge III trem that thing was horrific, more likely it'll be an EdgeZero 8 or something tbh I'd like to see an Series 8 with  ZR-8 bridge


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/221568-ibanez-2013-a-66.html Take a look 2 pics of rg2228m wh


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 17, 2013)

Fuck the RG.  More than happy with my RG8.  Gimme dat Saber...


----------



## Galius (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like the US gets a black S8. Priced at $699....hmmm not bad if its decent quality.
Ibanez S8 Series 8-String Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 17, 2013)

I fucks wit it... 

Nice contrast to a snow white RG8... And I can put normal passive in it instead of Laces... Win-win...


----------



## Galius (Jan 17, 2013)

If its decent I may pick one up as a beater guitar, or hell maybe even mod it with better pickups and a cool paint scheme. Could see this with a crackle paint job 

I would say white but I have an EPIC white DC800 coming soon! But then agian one can never have too many white guitars.


----------



## jwade (Jan 17, 2013)

Dang! Dig that.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 17, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> And I can put normal passive in it instead of Laces... Win-win...


Well, I don't know if it's just the mockup, but those don't look like actual passive-sized pickups. I really hope it's just the mockup, everything else would be pretty dumb.


----------



## Galius (Jan 17, 2013)

shitsøn;3366224 said:


> Well, I don't know if it's just the mockup, but those don't look like actual passive-sized pickups. I really hope it's just the mockup, everything else would be pretty dumb.



Yeah they do look off a bit, but im thinking its just a simple thing they overlooked in the mockup.


----------



## Jarabowa (Jan 17, 2013)

Moltar said:


> For everyone who is not liking the idea of the Gibraltar bridge on the S8, if you look closely, it looks like its the new low profile version as well like like Iron Label. It just doesn't say so on the website specs. To me anyway though it REALLY looks low-pro.



I found this:



> Another attention grabbing release by Ibanez this year & it comes in the form of an 8-string model: S8. This isn't just another 8-string showcase, the bridge in there is a refined Gibraltar model. The current Gibraltar Standard bridge received negative feedback with regards to the depth of the item per se. Players are saying that the edges of the GS could be trimmed so it would feel more like a standard fixed bridge; if you own the first generation RG321, that bridge in there would be a good example. It's a gorgeous model, it's not a Prestige model so look forward to a very Standard-like price tag.



here: theGUITARaddict: Ibanez 2013: S8


----------



## edonmelon (Jan 18, 2013)

Ever wondered what would happen if we gave Tom Quayle an 8?

GUITAR INTERACTIVE MAGAZINE ISSUE 15

RGIR8+Beautiful playing+English accent=win.

Also, I don't get why people say that EMGs are bad for clean tones. I mean, just watch the review and hear him play. But, then again, it's Tom Quayle... He could make beautiful music out of a plywood ukulele


----------



## reau (Jan 18, 2013)

edonmelon said:


> Ever wondered what would happen if we gave Tom Quayle an 8?
> 
> GUITAR INTERACTIVE MAGAZINE ISSUE 15
> 
> ...



Wow you're right man he really has some incredible clean tones coming from those EMGs


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2013)

He said EMG805?!

//EDIT: EU catalog says 808.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 18, 2013)

wow he is a fantastic reviewer, does anyone have more links?


----------



## Rook (Jan 18, 2013)

Just had a chat with my dealer looking for a 2228, he said the standard 2228 is no longer available and the 2228M (presumably with EMG's) will be 1599 and he said he could get me one in a month.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 18, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> Again I wonder why the 8 has no neck and head binding like the other Iron Label models. Looks weird with only the body binding.



Same reason they all have black headstocks. They mass produce these and use the exact same necks for the RGA8 and the RG8, and now for these 2 as well.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 18, 2013)

^not true, the rg8 neck has a volute for example. The rga8 neck does not.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^not true, the rg8 neck has a volute for example. The rga8 neck does not.


 
He could be right. The RG8 has a non-locking nut while the RGA8 has the locking nut. Those are only 2 variations of necks they have to build (for the MII line anyway) to cover all their models.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2013)

Rook said:


> Just had a chat with my dealer looking for a 2228, he said the standard 2228 is no longer available and the 2228M (presumably with EMG's) will be 1599 and he said he could get me one in a month.


The standard 2228 is still in the EU catalog though.


----------



## Rook (Jan 18, 2013)

I know right?

He rang Ibanez and he said he couldn't order an EMG 2228 and he just emailed me again saying he couldn't order the 2228a either, just the 2228M 

This is a guy I know too, he's legit, he wouldn't BS me to lead me onto a more expensive guitar or something.

Weird, wonder what that's all about, didn't think they'd discontinue stuff like that.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 18, 2013)

edonmelon said:


> Ever wondered what would happen if we gave Tom Quayle an 8?
> 
> GUITAR INTERACTIVE MAGAZINE ISSUE 15
> 
> ...



The one thing that bothers me about this review is that he talks about the loose F# string as if it's an inevitability for heavy strings, where it's really a product of the stock string being too _light_.


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 20, 2013)

So what's going to happen with the RG8 not that a Gio 8-string is coming out? Also, has anybody seen a price point on the Gio 8? I've never played a Gio but I hear they're the equivalent of Squiers by Fender. Is it comparable in quality as well?


----------



## skeels (Jan 20, 2013)

^The weird thing is that I would take a Squier 7 over a Gio 7 in a heartbeat.

Gio 8? I am suspicious....


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 20, 2013)

Galius said:


> Looks like the US gets a black S8. Priced at $699....hmmm not bad if its decent quality.
> Ibanez S8 Series 8-String Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend


I'm actually liking the S8 in black ore than in the red quilt finish.At least based on those mockups.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 21, 2013)

So is the EIR8 worth the extra &#8364;300 in comparison to the RG8?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 21, 2013)

ItWillDo said:


> So is the EIR8 worth the extra 300 in comparison to the RG8?



No clue what the construction will be like in comparison to the RG8, but from the specs alone...it doesn't seem like much of a different guitar besides the lack of dot inlays, binding, EMGs, and a new bridge.

Out of total speculation....I would say the EIR8 would be a good choice if you really don't want to modify the instrument. The RG8 on the other hand (from my experience) is a great guitar on its own and serves as a great platform for modding.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm curious about the Iron Label necks, they are listed as "Nitro Wizard". Those and the better stock PUs could justify the upcharge.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 21, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> No clue what the construction will be like in comparison to the RG8, but from the specs alone...it doesn't seem like much of a different guitar besides the lack of dot inlays, binding, EMGs, and a new bridge.
> 
> Out of total speculation....I would say the EIR8 would be a good choice if you really don't want to modify the instrument. The RG8 on the other hand (from my experience) is a great guitar on its own and serves as a great platform for modding.



As mentioned before it has a different neck too. I'm really thinking about getting the EIR8 and getting it a nice white colour with golden hardware in the future. Seems worth the investment to me.

EDIT: Alright, screw it. I'm getting one of these. It comes closest to the 8-string I would want and you can't go wrong with that price.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 21, 2013)

ItWillDo said:


> As mentioned before it has a different neck too. I'm really thinking about getting the EIR8 and getting it a nice white colour with golden hardware in the future. Seems worth the investment to me.
> 
> EDIT: Alright, screw it. I'm getting one of these. It comes closest to the 8-string I would want and you can't go wrong with that price.



Just watched that video from the page back and that neck looks identical to the neck on my RG8


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 23, 2013)

http://http://pdb.meinldistribution.com/uploads/da3c29_S8QM_TRB%20Content%20Objekt2.jpg

http://pdb.meinldistribution.com/uploads/523552_S8QM_TRB Content Objekt1.jpg

http://pdb.meinldistribution.com/uploads/5318ba_RGIR28FE-BK%20Content%20Objekt1.jpg

http://pdb.meinldistribution.com/uploads/cbee28_RGIR28FE-BK Content Objekt2.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like they did improve the Gibralter.

But...those pickups. Wat.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like they did improve the Gibralter.
> 
> But...those pickups. Wat.



WHAT IS THAT.

CAN I HAVE IT.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 23, 2013)

That looks great. Gonna see how much they are in Oz.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> WHAT IS THAT.
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT.



The S8 linked above me.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree about the pickups.

COMPANIES. STOP. USING. SHITTY. PICKUPS.

I mean...what the hell is that even... Passives trying to outdo Active-sized pickups? Is EMG and Seymour Duncan going to have to make a third category in pickup sizes...


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 23, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> I agree about the pickups.
> 
> COMPANIES. STOP. USING. SHITTY. PICKUPS.
> 
> I mean...what the hell is that even... Passives trying to outdo Active-sized pickups? Is EMG and Seymour Duncan going to have to make a third category in pickup sizes...


 
Really, what's the problem? What do you expect from a $650 guitar? Stock passive Ibanez pickups have never been top-notch, but good enough for a decent sound. It can't be worse than the 3 Volt active pickups, thank god they're discontinued. These are the same size as Dimarzios and the routing is actually smaller than EMG routing.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 23, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Really, what's the problem? What do you expect from a $650 guitar? Stock passive Ibanez pickups have never been top-notch, but good enough for a decent sound. It can't be worse than the 3 Volt active pickups, thank god they're discontinued. These are the same size as Dimarzios and the routing is actually smaller than EMG routing.







The stock pickups are clearly wider than standard dimarzios. Thats what he is on about.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 23, 2013)

The extra string thru holes on that for switching to lefty, didn't notice that before. I don't like it aesthetically, but I do like that they anticipate making leftys.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 23, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> I mean...what the hell is that even... Passives trying to outdo Active-sized pickups? Is EMG and Seymour Duncan going to have to make a third category in pickup sizes...


Yeah, really... what the hell is that?! Until I saw those photos I was really hoping for it to be a mockup thing, but those pickups look wider than standard passive 8-string passives indeed. That looks like a really stupid decision, because what would you even replace those with if nothing else fits?


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 23, 2013)

It's look like Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky TR pickups oversize !


----------



## Cesarguitar (Jan 24, 2013)

S8 at namm


----------



## Anon17 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's really a shame they don't have an "entry level" (if you can call it that) prestige 8 on the market.

I mean, the RG1527 was a great option and was pretty popular to my knowledge. Something like that as an 8 string option, instead of many standard models and nothing higher up except for the much more expensive RG2228, would be really good...


----------



## oniduder (Jan 25, 2013)

sorry if repost

Ibanez Iron Label RGIR28FE 8-String Electric Guitar with EMG Pickups | Musician&#39;s Friend

Ibanez S8 Series 8-String Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend

both links say wait for


----------



## silentrage (Jan 25, 2013)

Anon17 said:


> It's really a shame they don't have an "entry level" (if you can call it that) prestige 8 on the market.
> 
> I mean, the RG1527 was a great option and was pretty popular to my knowledge. Something like that as an 8 string option, instead of many standard models and nothing higher up except for the much more expensive RG2228, would be really good...



Entry Level Prestige, is that like a subcompact aircraft carrier or a smart blonde chick?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2013)

While the stock routing looks to be a little bigger than DiMarzio tabs, they look fine for BKPz, Lundgren, the newer SDs, and others. I guess they went with more options.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, it's not like they're giant emg sized routes. If you put dimarzios in it and they end up being a little smaller, it's not going to have all of that extra space like a soapbar was there previously.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 26, 2013)

It seems I'm the first Belgian to have the RGIR28FE on pre-order.

Hooray for me!


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Feb 2, 2013)

played a RGIR28FE today. I really really liked it. It seemed to stay in tune and sounded great with the EMG's. I think its the perfectly setup and priced. The guy at the shop thought it played better then the 399 8 string ibanez. I think its the best at that price range. I am probably going to pick one up.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if the S8 neck has a volute?


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

Anon17 said:


> It's really a shame they don't have an "entry level" (if you can call it that) prestige 8 on the market.



This statement doesn't really make sense. Obviously they sell the RG2228 for what they do because they can, but being realistic about price points, they wouldn't leave themselves much room to avoid cannibalizing their own sales. Apple can do it because they're so large and the market is huge, but Ibanez....not so much.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 3, 2013)

I was getting interested in one of those new 8-stirngs (mostly the RG8 or the red S8), but I had not noticed those slightly over-sized PUs until I read this thread. Now that I noticed it, it kinda bothers me


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shall we cue the Gibralter butthurt?



LOL but it is an ugly ass bridge.

Its suspended up and just stands on four posts.

WHY


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 5, 2013)

I kind of want to get one of the iron label rg 8 strings and put a white pearloid or dark greyish pearloid pickguard on it. I just wish they put dimarzio's in it I am tired of actives


----------



## TJV (Feb 5, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While the stock routing looks to be a little bigger than DiMarzio tabs, they look fine for BKPz, Lundgren, the newer SDs, and others. I guess they went with more options.




Yeah. They doesn't look so bad with new pickups.
Maybe Ibanez and Jackson used same pickup manufacturer who has those ridiculously sized bobbins.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 5, 2013)

Orsinium said:


> I kind of want to get one of the iron label rg 8 strings and put a white pearloid or dark greyish pearloid pickguard on it. I just wish they put dimarzio's in it I am tired of actives


If you wanna throw a pickguard on it anyways, you can perfectly put in a set of passives. Actually, the DiMarzio D Activator mounting tab holes perfectly fit with the EMG808's, so if you throw in those and route the pickguard for passive sized pickups, you're ready to go.


----------



## AKopp (Feb 5, 2013)

Just ordered mine, I'll report back when it comes!


----------



## AKopp (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my Iron Label 8 yesterday. Killer guitar... Very inspiring to play. I bought an RG8 that I wasn't happy with, but this one really outshines that one. The necks are extremely comfortable, similar to the one on the RG8... Don't have enough time with it to actually review it, but I'm diggin' it so far. Strung with 10-59 + 80 for drop E.


----------



## LordHar (Feb 8, 2013)

AKopp said:


> Got my Iron Label 8 yesterday. Killer guitar... Very inspiring to play. I bought an RG8 that I wasn't happy with, but this one really outshines that one. The necks are extremely comfortable, similar to the one on the RG8... Don't have enough time with it to actually review it, but I'm diggin' it so far. Strung with 10-59 + 80 for drop E.



We need pictures!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 8, 2013)

AKopp said:


> Got my Iron Label 8 yesterday. Killer guitar... Very inspiring to play. I bought an RG8 that I wasn't happy with, but this one really outshines that one. The necks are extremely comfortable, similar to the one on the RG8... Don't have enough time with it to actually review it, but I'm diggin' it so far. Strung with 10-59 + 80 for drop E.



How are the frets and the new Gibralter bridge?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 8, 2013)

AKopp said:


> Got my Iron Label 8 yesterday. Killer guitar... Very inspiring to play. I bought an RG8 that I wasn't happy with, but this one really outshines that one. The necks are extremely comfortable, similar to the one on the RG8... Don't have enough time with it to actually review it, but I'm diggin' it so far. Strung with 10-59 + 80 for drop E.



PICTURES FOOL


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 9, 2013)

shitsøn;3399329 said:


> If you wanna throw a pickguard on it anyways, you can perfectly put in a set of passives. Actually, the DiMarzio D Activator mounting tab holes perfectly fit with the EMG808's, so if you throw in those and route the pickguard for passive sized pickups, you're ready to go.



Oh, my god. I never even thought of that, yet it was right there in front of my face. +rep for you, good sir.


----------



## AKopp (Feb 10, 2013)

NegaTiveXero said:


> How are the frets and the new Gibralter bridge?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Feels kind of similar to an RG8, but you can tell there's some more craftsmanship there. Like playing a Deluxe LTD compared to a 200/300 series... Really enjoying the bridge too... Very comfortable!







http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/227407-ngd-ibanez-iron-label-8-a.html


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone know when/if the S8 is coming to Canada? That thing looks beautiful but I've only seen European sites selling them.


----------



## AKopp (Feb 10, 2013)

I've only been seeing the black ones floating around... The red is the desirable one, imo.


----------



## PigTrough (May 7, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Yawn. This seems like only a marginal difference from the 2228 to me. Another damn black superstrat.



yeah, thats awesome considering the 2228 is 2200$ and this one is 899$.


----------

